# 1:20.3 C&S T Bettendorf trucks



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone knows of a source of 1:20.3 T-section bettendorf trucks?

Jack


----------



## davidmarkeaton (Jan 6, 2008)

Jack
Try Steve at Back2bay6 in the UK.

http://www.back2bay6.com/

They are not shown on his site but he supplied me with the ones in the link below

D&RGW Water Car


David


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jack,

Check Hartfords Large Scale site. He has them listed under trucks.

Chuckger


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

David, 

Great to see you on the site!


----------

